
Ask HN: Anyone on HN built their own Credit card transaction analyzer? - ychandler
So many practitioners of personal finance on HN so I figured I would ask here. Has anyone built up their own credit card transaction analyzer?<p>I was thinking of something that would take the transaction downloads from a credit card portal in csv. And analyze the transactions by category. So for travel, airfare etc.<p>It could learn from categorizations (names of restaurants).<p>Hypothetically, what would you use for this? Something like NLTK paired with pandas?<p>Happy to listen to others who have tried something similar.<p>(Not using Mint, have tried it and didn&#x27;t want to link my bank accounts, just my credit cards)
======
shifte
I've done a few projects like this. I'd recommend checking out
[https://plaid.com](https://plaid.com) for bank feeds if you're in America,
otherwise something like nightmare.js for scraping your bank.

------
saluki
I've been thinking about setting up an app where I can autoforward emails I
receive for credit card transactions to my app and it would parse them and
show me categories/summaries of spending.

------
MichaelBurge
GNUcash can learn categories for transactions, and seems to know merchant
codes in bank statement exports.

